# F23 threaded hole-Exhaust leak?



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

I need to plug this hole in the compressor housing of the F23, does anyone who's had fun with these know the thread pattern and size?










Thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

A little more info. Leaking boost? Smoke? Hu?

Wait... Is that an egt port..?


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

I had a smoke test done on the exhaust today. Exhaust gases are flowing freely from this open hole, car sounds like a VW bug. Stock K04 doesn't have this port. 

Thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's mine..


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats for the EGT sensor. Frankenturbo will send you a plug. 

Or.....add on a EGT setup.

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?m...id=231&zenid=b24f4273518bd5e5fc66b55af8c5015d

You'll see a huge jump in boost with that port capped off.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Interesting, I'm hoping to just go down to the hardware store and pick up a bolt to plug it. I would love to be able to drive this car and feel what the F23 can really do.

I haven't pushed it yet, but only go to about 10psi with some labor getting there.

Thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> Interesting, I'm hoping to just go down to the hardware store and pick up a bolt to plug it. I would love to be able to drive this car and feel what the F23 can really do.
> 
> I haven't pushed it yet, but only go to about 10psi with some labor getting there.
> 
> Thanks


I know the feeling. I was getting close to this thing running right, then BAM! Need a new water pump:banghead: Once I get this pump fixed I should be getting things tied up.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Ah, why didn't you do the water pump/timing belt when you had the motor out? I have a temporary bolt in place and the car sounds like it should. Now, all I have to do is track down my metalic clinking noises and the car should be 100%.

Thanks for the pictures and the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

what happened to the plug you were supposed to get with that turbo? if your car isn't a wide-band TT225 then I owe you the M12-threaded screw to close that port.

Skip the trip to the hardware store. Email FrankenTurbo instead.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> what happened to the plug you were supposed to get with that turbo? if your car isn't a wide-band TT225 then I owe you the M12-threaded screw to close that port.
> 
> Skip the trip to the hardware store. Email FrankenTurbo instead.


I don't see one in the picture I took of my kit, sending am email your way.

Thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> Ah, why didn't you do the water pump/timing belt when you had the motor out? I have a temporary bolt in place and the car sounds like it should. Now, all I have to do is track down my metalic clinking noises and the car should be 100%.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures and the help.


Because they only had 25k miles on them.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Because they only had 25k miles on them.


I feel like no1 with the f23 has there car running correctly yet, everyday its something new so i cant get the best out of it, i cant even tune the thing because of other problems :banghead:


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> I feel like no1 with the f23 has there car running correctly yet, everyday its something new so i cant get the best out of it, i cant even tune the thing because of other problems :banghead:


Well, I know Spartiati has his running very well indeed. 

As for my build, the F23 is the only thing not giving me a problem. I've had quality issues with just about everything we've touched. I'm into my 13th month on my build with more than 9 months of it just fixing issues that have come up. :what:

You got to keep in mind that the F23 turbo flows around 36 lbs/min, about the same as a Gt2860 turbo, and spools much quicker. It is nearly a BT in a small package. It does take some tweeking to get it right.

As for the fit up to the exhaust, I would have just cut away the heat shield on the downpipe and dimpled the downpipe if I wanted to stay stock. But while it was a hassle to go with the Franketurbo exhaust header and the Relentless downpipe, you'll be glad you did in the end.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Atomic Ed said:


> Thats for the EGT sensor. Frankenturbo will send you a plug.
> 
> Or.....add on a EGT setup.
> 
> ...


Great time to add EGT...BAM motors (later wideband version of the early "AMU" 225 motors) had EGT + VVT. Its preturbine and ready to use...why not use it. Information is your friend. 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> I feel like no1 with the f23 has there car running correctly yet, everyday its something new so i cant get the best out of it, i cant even tune the thing because of other problems :banghead:


I feel the same way. But I think any time you do a build like this, there's gonna be some trial and error and some growing pains. Sometimes I wish I would have gone NA. Then I feel a good pull under boost, and all that NA bullsh|t goes out the window:laugh:



RabbitGTDguy said:


> Great time to add EGT...BAM motors (later wideband version of the early "AMU" 225 motors) had EGT + VVT. Its preturbine and ready to use...why not use it. Information is your friend.
> 
> 
> Joe


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

What benefits are there to having another sensor, especially what temp my exhaust is?

I think the F23 runs just fine, and with this sensor plugged, I will be golden. When we push too hard, and try to get more, the expected result isn't always what was desired.

I would love to know how warranty's car stacks up against mine as far as reliability in boost, MPG and butt dyno, as our mods are pretty close and so are our goals.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> What benefits are there to having another sensor, especially what temp my exhaust is?
> 
> I think the F23 runs just fine, and with this sensor plugged, I will be golden. When we push too hard, and try to get more, the expected result isn't always what was desired.
> 
> I would love to know how warranty's car stacks up against mine as far as reliability in boost, MPG and butt dyno, as our mods are pretty close and so are our goals.


I won't know until I get it up and running. It pulls really well all the way to redline. 26psi was my max do far. I need to figure out why I'm overboosting first.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I won't know until I get it up and running. It pulls really well all the way to redline. 26psi was my max do far. I need to figure out why I'm overboosting first.


Oh my word, 26PS sounds crazy! I spike at about 20, but let off the gas (not in chipped mode). How's your diverter valve handle that, do you get any flutter?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> Oh my word, 26PS sounds crazy! I spike at about 20, but let off the gas (not in chipped mode). How's your diverter valve handle that, do you get any flutter?


I hit that with my N75 in place. I was trying to diagnose my overboost and decided to throw the n75 in. The pull was steady, and kinda startled me. I went back to the TruBoost once I thought I was leak free. Power isn't spikey at all. It pulls hard down low and holds boost really well. I've got to get the vac lines leak free AFTER I fix my pump.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

How different is your Forge waste gate than stock, do you still need to adjust the tension? I'm still running with the N75 in, boost comes on in full force at 3k and pulls. I can feel my down pipe from off the line, almost like having a 2.0 motor. I've replaced a number of vacuum lines myself, and have been placing hose clamps on line that seems to be missing one. I would almost say it's fun following leaks from the intake and back again... getting a waterpump with the metal impeller is a must.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> How different is your Forge waste gate than stock, do you still need to adjust the tension? I'm still running with the N75 in, boost comes on in full force at 3k and pulls. I can feel my down pipe from off the line, almost like having a 2.0 motor. I've replaced a number of vacuum lines myself, and have been placing hose clamps on line that seems to be missing one. I would almost say it's fun following leaks from the intake and back again... getting a waterpump with the metal impeller is a must.


The forge WG has a stiffer spring. Kinda like Maxes spring mod. Just a higher crack pressure (starts at 10psi where I think stock is 7-8psi. I can get to everything hose wise pretty easily. I think the super thick walled silicone hoses are my issue. I'll get it sorted once it's up and running.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> What benefits are there to having another sensor, especially what temp my exhaust is?


It may not mean much to you but exhaust temp is one of the most valuable piece of information you can have. Having that data at your finger tips can tell you many things that would help in the tuning process, but most importantly prevent potential failures. Do some homework!


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It may not mean much to you but exhaust temp is one of the most valuable piece of information you can have. Having that data at your finger tips can tell you many things that would help in the tuning process, but most importantly prevent potential failures. Do some homework!


Like Max said, keeping an eye on EGT is a valuable tool. 

When you start playing with this setup, ...and you will play....., knowing that you are approaching around 925*C to 950*C lets you know that you are pushing the temp limits of the materials used in your engine and you are shortening the life of same.

So, before you start messing with things, do yourself a favor and install an EGT gauge.

BTW, I don't have mine hooked up all the time. I have it set up so that I can plug it in when tinkering and take it out for just daily driving. I like a clean interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The turbine housing threaded port has an oddball spec. It's a very fine-pitch thread, which makes it difficult to retrofit an aftermarket sensor. It'd be easiest to plug that hole and tap a 1/8 NPT hole elsewhere.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Atomic Ed said:


> Like Max said, keeping an eye on EGT is a valuable tool.
> 
> When you start playing with this setup, ...and you will play....., knowing that you are approaching around 925*C to 950*C lets you know that you are pushing the temp limits of the materials used in your engine and you are shortening the life of same.
> 
> ...


Yep and yep...and honestly...believe it is even more important on smaller framed, gas powered turbocharged applications...it give alot of info...and important info at that! Still important on BT's too, but the smaller framed units really need to be monitored for EGTs to prevent meltdowns. 
Plus, look at OEM. There is a reason Audi, VW and porsche (as well as others) rely on EGT sensors in parallel/conjunction with wideband control of fueling maps (I.e. BAM 225hp, RS4, etc) for stock input. Highly "telling" info.

You can always use the plug that Doug has and then tap it at a later time. It is a prime location though! 

Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

By the way, going by Doug's blueprint...here is a m12x1 to npt adaptor. 

http://www.autometer.com/cat_accessoriesdetail.aspx?vid=56

Doug, need any test pilots for the franken bits  still willing! 

On the forge wastegate question. It is pretty easy to set up...still waiting myself for a "blue spring" but after playing with and properly setting it, I am really happy with mine on the ko4. Have to be careful though...it is really easy to mistune and all you end up with is awkward onset boost all at once and massive surge. Fine tuned, it's very good! The adjustability is very nice! (spreaking from someone with Maestro, on stg 2 w/m injection with ko4, deletes and no n75). At this point, I have boost very nicely set and manageable!

Joe


----------

